# Not suitable for children under 3 years due to small parts



## Odriski

Hi, I translate a warning from English into Czech:
English:"Not suitable for children under 3 years due to small parts"
Czech:"Není vhodný pro děti mladší 3 let z důvodu přítomnosti malých částí."
I am not sure if there are anything wrong in the translation, can you please find something wrong for me?

Many thanks and best regards


----------



## Darje

It may sound a little bit awkward, though it´s correct. 
Nevhodný pro děti mladší 3 let. Obsahuje malé části.


----------



## Odriski

Thank you very much!


----------



## Hrdlodus

Both are correct.
But be aware about "nevhod*ný*".

"Nevhodný" is correct for thing, that have an article "ten". (In english: he)
But best option is "nevhod*né*". ono = it

If there are other sentences, can be other option. Like:
"Tato hračka (ona) byla vyrobena v Číně. Není vhod*ná* pro děti do 3 let."


----------



## Odriski

Hrdlodus said:


> Both are correct.
> But be aware about "nevhod*ný*".
> 
> "Nevhodný" is correct for thing, that have an article "ten". (In english: he)
> But best option is "nevhod*né*". ono = it
> 
> If there are other sentences, can be other option. Like:
> "Tato hračka (ona) byla vyrobena v Číně. Není vhod*ná* pro děti do 3 let."


----------



## toygekko

Odriski said:


>



Kdybych to překládal já, tak bych asi zvolil variantu "Nevhodné pro děti do 3 let." Ta varianta "Tato hračka byla vyrobena v Číně. Není vhodná pro děti do 3 let." je sice gramaticky dokonalá, ale je to takové moc dlouhé. Bohatě stačí říct "Vyrobeno v Číně. Nevhodné pro děti do 3 let." Ony ty nápisy (ingredience a tak) na výrobcích obecně bývají dost heslovité, takže se to i hodí.


----------

